# Questions about Australia's society



## Asian_Member (Aug 7, 2010)

I believe my nickname would have signal the fact that I am from Asia.

I wish to know more about Australia's society.

*Apologies but some questions might sound offending*

1) Security
Accordingly, most countries at night is very dangerous. People don't go out at night, fearing of gangsters or rapists or thieves, kidnappers etc... How about Australia ? Is it also dangerous to go out at night ?

2) Sex
Are people generally open towards sex ?

Basically for me, my mind just says that Western Countries like Australia, people are open-minded, liberal. Teens are open to sex. Many break their virginity like just 12, 13 years old. Girls are slutty etc.

Pardon for my ignorance, but is this the case ?

3) Racism
How racist is Australia ? I always heard of stories that we Asians get discriminated over in Western Countries.

Thank you.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Asian_Member said:


> I believe my nickname would have signal the fact that I am from Asia.
> 
> I wish to know more about Australia's society.
> 
> ...


You'll find quite a few views of possible interest to you on http://www.australiaforum.com/issue...ltural-marriage-acceptance-please-honest.html
1. All countries and particularly larger cities can have their dangerous areas but as for gangsters, maybe you've been watching too many movies
2. Attitudes to most things will vary enormously for Australia is very much a country of immigrants from over 200 different countries and I would not go generalising too much.
3. Some people do experience racist attitudes but I would not think it is too widely prevalent and gets less with every generation.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

> 1) Security
> Accordingly, most countries at night is very dangerous. People don't go out at night, fearing of gangsters or rapists or thieves, kidnappers etc... How about Australia ? Is it also dangerous to go out at night ?


As far as I know, it is not but bad things happen here as well. Anywhere in the world you may get bashed when you go out in the evening. Gangsters, rapists, thieves, kidnappers - it all happens here as well. In general, Australia has an opinion of a safe country, safer than other western nations.



> 2) Sex
> Are people generally open towards sex ?


As Wanderer pointed - attitudes vary. Generally, people are quite open, especially younger ones. However, people with strong religious beliefs would be more conservative. One noticeable thing is being more open to gays and lesbians. Annual Mardi Gras parade is a confirmation of that.

You will get teens losing their virginity pretty early. It is said (as a rumour) that there happen to be home parties organized for teens that allow them to lose virginity in early age. There is also a lot of radio advertisement related to sex. The recent one relates to veneral diseases (I believe it is a part of some government program).



> 3) Racism
> How racist is Australia ? I always heard of stories that we Asians get discriminated over in Western Countries.


Many Australians don't like Asians, especially Chinese and don't hide with that. However, it usually ends with talking only. There are not many cases when acts of racism towards Asians are committed. As an Asian you will feel safe here. Especially in Sydney where there are heaps of Asian immigrants.

I would say that it is more Asians that separate themselves from society. It is mainly caused by their poor English skills.


----------

